# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  ثبت آگهی رایگان-بک لینک فالو ماهانه تنها 2000 تومان ( الکسا 3000 ایران )

## دی آفر

گروه تبلیغاتی دی آفر پیشنهاد ویژه ای برای شما دارد : ثبت آگهی با لینک نوفالو به صورت رایگان و با *لینک فالو با تنها 2000 تومان در ماه.

بهبود سئو و افرایش بازدید با خدمات گروه دی آفر : http://dayoffer.ir


بکلینک follow و nofollow با بیش از 1000 بازدید کننده در روز - آگهی پیشنهاد ویژه و پیشنهاد روز و تبلیغات بنری با قیمت و بازده بسیار خوب*

----------


## دی آفر

بهترین پیشنهاد برای کسب و کارهای اینترنتی

----------


## دی آفر

بهترین پیشنهاد برای کسب و کارهای اینترنتی با ثبت آگهی در وبسایت دی آفر

----------


## bahman1369

عالی بود 
واقعا قیمت مناسبی داره بک لینک های شما

----------


## shadowscary

سلام قیمتش 2000 تومن نیستش من چک کردم

----------


## forexwork

اگر بک لینک می خواهی در سایت ایجنس آگهی لینک دار بدید 
www.ejens.com

----------

